# 92100 & 92140



## chavera (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello,

I work for a primary care physician who is looking into purchasing and intraocular pressure measurement. I have my doubts on whether he can bill for this service sense he is not licensed as an eye doctor. If he is able to can anyone tell me which code we would bill 92100 or 92140? 

Thanks


----------



## airart (Feb 27, 2013)

*Bundled Services*

Found this concerning non-opthalmology type providers and billing 92100/92140 codes (ICD-9 365.00 only.)  

Only opthalmologists and optometrists are allowed to bill G0117/G0118 (ICD-9 V80.1 only) when billing Medicare.

The Correct Coding Initiative (CCI, Version 8.0) bundles G0117 and G0118 with E/M services (99201-99215, 99241-99245, 99301-99303, 99311-99313, 99315-99316, 99321-99323, 99331-99333, 99341-99345, 99347-99350, all with a modifier indicator of 1) and eye exam codes (92002-92014, all with a 0 modifier) because the glaucoma screening is valued to include the exam. The following codes are also bundled with glaucoma screening: 92100 (Serial tonometry [separate procedure] with multiple measurements of intraocular pressure over an extended time period with interpretation and report, same day [e.g., diurnal curve or medical treatment of acute elevation of intraocular pressure]), 92120 (Tonography with interpretation and report, recording indentation tonometer method or perilimbal suction method), 92130 (Tonography with water provocation) and 92140 (Provocative tests for glaucoma, with interpretation and report, without tonography). 

According to this, the doctor would not get additional reimbursement for performing this other test as it would be included in the exam.


----------

